# Team Fortress 2!



## Furlock (Jul 10, 2008)

Discuss what you love and hate about the game!  Express ideas on what characters would be what type of furries.  Soldiers as eagles?  Snipers as mongooses?  Let's hear from you, fellow gamer furs!


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 10, 2008)

I really like tf2, the gameplay is really good ^.^ But i wish they'd hurry up and release new stuff for engineers 

What furries would each character be? That's a interesting question :O I'll have to think about it


----------



## psion (Jul 10, 2008)

Jodimest is already working on a Anthro Fortress 2 series, he's already drawn the Heavy (as a polar bear,) the Spy (as a weasel,) the Pyro (as a chicken,) and the Engineer (as a beaver.)  Good stuff.
I also can't wait for the engineer pack, hopefully my stats will carry over and earn me a few achievements already.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 10, 2008)

Dislike the babyfurs on CC2IsCool.


Also, hi Furlock.


----------



## freaknuts (Jul 11, 2008)

ok, i love the gameplay
hate the hackers

Heavy: Turtle
Scout: Weasle
Medic: Racoon
Engineer: Wolf
Spy: Bat
Pyro: Badger
Sniper: Kangaroo (not just cause he's Australian)
Soldier: Tasmanian Devil
Demoman: Tiger


----------



## Furlock (Jul 11, 2008)

freaknuts said:


> ok, i love the gameplay
> hate the hackers
> 
> Heavy: Turtle
> ...


Oooh...I like the idea of the spy as a bat!


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 11, 2008)

freaknuts said:


> Spy: Bat



That's so Rilvor....


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 11, 2008)

What species of anthro would each class be? I like my answer: *NO*

It's an awesome game through and through, though. :3 And ironically a friend of mine (Caffeine Powered, admin of BRB, Uninstalling) declared rule 34 of Ceceil x RED Soldier after interpreting one of my comments on the forums there a little lewdly.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 11, 2008)

freaknuts said:


> ok, i love the gameplay
> hate the hackers
> 
> Heavy: Turtle
> ...



The soldier would have to be a squirrel, because squirrels are nuts! (Hahahahaha...)


----------



## Eevee (Jul 11, 2008)

I guess I am a terrible furry but I don't see much allure in trying to assign species to the already excellent cast of characters



Werevixen said:


> Dislike the babyfurs on CC2IsCool.


the furs I play with have generally expressed to me that cc2iscool's servers kinda suck  :|  so I pretty much never go there

plus that name is..  really, really dumb.

http://teamfurtress2.com/  la


----------



## psion (Jul 11, 2008)

Eevee said:


> http://teamfurtress2.com/  la



Cool, another place for me to hang out once I get around to getting the game working.


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 11, 2008)

Team Fortress intrigued me a lot from when I first saw "Meet the Heavy", but since I wasn't interested in HL2 at all I postponed buying the Orange box. Thus never getting any of the stuff that suddenly started filling the net due to Portal... But a couple of months back I decided to buy the box since it really wasn't all that expensive and I was interested in both Portal and TF2 (and buying them separate would be more expensive than the whole box =P ) and I'm glad I did =P Not only was Portal awesome, at least for one playthrough, TF2 was by far the most fun multiplayer game I had played in a looong time =P

The servers I play on 90% of the time (TriggerHappyGamers.com) has only had hackers in the game a couple of times, what I've noticed, the second one didn't even get to do anything before he was autokicked and permbanned by security but the admins laughed at what he had attempted to do for quite a while =P

I actually can't think of anything I hate about the game... but a lot of things I love =P
Like the Heavys comments while he shoots "Hahahaha! Cry some more!" and even more his "song" after killing with the shotgun =P
Killing people (usually bad snipers) with the Pyro fire ball is loltastic =P

I'm waiting for "Meet the Medic" and the engie and demo packs =D

I've never thought of the characters as anthros... I like the characters as they are =)
/rant


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 11, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I guess I am a terrible furry but I don't see much allure in trying to assign species to the already excellent cast of characters





MaxRaine said:


> I've never thought of the characters as anthros... I like the characters as they are =)
> /rant


KINDRED SPIRITS <3


----------



## Tungen (Jul 12, 2008)

freaknuts said:


> Heavy: Turtle
> Scout: Weasle
> Medic: Racoon
> Engineer: Wolf
> ...



...



> *PYRO:BADGER*



WHAT DID WE BADGERS EVER DO TO YOU?


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jul 12, 2008)

Spies are clearly snakes.

Clearly.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 12, 2008)

Love: Everything except normal/ubered/laggy/super health back burner equiped pyros.

Hate: Pyros in general. "Don't have aim? Use a flame!"


----------



## Gami Cross (Jul 18, 2008)

Well I've finally started playing the game.  Was doing the CC servers, but I've come to understand starting off new on an elitist "THIS - IS - SERIOUSBUISNESS *SpartaKick*" Server isn't the smartest move I've done =)

So yeah - trying to find a good friendly server of furs to romp around in that doesn't mind my... 'unreleased artwork sprays'  XD

And yes, if this goes well, you can expect some comics / conversions out of this ^_^ 
Spy = Chameleon
Heavy = Bear
Sniper = Kangaroo (oh come on what else would work with that accent!??!)
Scout = Squirrel
Medic = ... um.  Steven Colbert


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 18, 2008)

Gami Cross said:


> Medic = ... um.  Steven Colbert


The ultimate furry.

I've gots to kill ze fuckzing heavy. Zat bear iz murderous brute, I tellz you.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 18, 2008)

I've never even played the game but I'm glad it was made for the *Gentlemen!* meme if nothing else.


----------



## QuietKingdom (Jul 18, 2008)

I thought the *Gentlemen!* came from Dr. Weird from ATHF. Eh, oh well.

I love the game, but the TF2 for the 360 gets no love or any of the sweet updates I hear about. I plain on getting the PC one (And a new desktop) anyhow.


----------



## psion (Jul 18, 2008)

Gami Cross said:


> Sniper = Kangaroo (oh come on what else would work with that accent!??!)



Austriallian Bald Eagle?  Nah, someone else is doing that.


----------



## koyotepawz (Jul 18, 2008)

Gami Cross said:


> ...Sniper = Kangaroo (oh come on what else would work with that accent!??!)...



Dingos =D


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 18, 2008)

koyotepawz said:


> Dingos =D


Koalas. Wombats. Wallabies. 

There are a lot of choices, dude.


----------



## Furlock (Jul 19, 2008)

koyotepawz said:


> Dingos =D


I would LOVE to see that one.


----------



## Gami Cross (Jul 21, 2008)

Does ANYONE play this anymore?! ;~ ;
Heavy voice: MORE PEOPLE!!! MORE MORE! BWAAAHHAHA*

Simpsons TF2 Pt.1*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu50tqb50tc

*Simpsons TF2 Pt.2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCfD592ABL4 

*Pulp Fortress 2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFQHZq9H2aw
*
Saving Private Ryan TF2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTGrjcgSeAA

*101 Uses for a Dispenser  (playlist)*
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=F89B463B3EF7805A


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 21, 2008)

Gami Cross said:


> Does ANYONE play this anymore?! ;~ ;
> Heavy voice: MORE PEOPLE!!! MORE MORE! BWAAAHHAHA


Uhm... yes? Dunno about the servers you play on though...

Also your fist video link leads to the same video as the third one. =P


----------



## Gami Cross (Jul 22, 2008)

that's right, I don't know what server you play on.  At least I think that's what you ment to say- if not- well it had to be.

Anyway CC servers are getting more frustratingly annoying per second.  (zomg nek0gami talking about us like that- YES he is.)


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 22, 2008)

What I meant was that, yes, people are still playing TF2, the servers I play on are usually full, but I don't know what servers you play on so I don't know if they're still active =P


----------



## Furlock (Jul 23, 2008)

Agreed.  The admins of the CC2 servers are douchefags.  Most of them, anyway.  I play on a friend's server now.


----------



## Gami Cross (Jul 29, 2008)

So far, it's pretty happen' (ZOMGSLANG) on the Team Furtress server, but the hours in which people are playing on it is abysmal at best.  7 to 2? common we can do better ^_^ 

We need to fill it up with actual furs and not teh' SUPAH SERRUS RRR people.  *tries to bring the game back to life*


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 29, 2008)

I like CC2 servers. Some quite good players there, and a low amount of stupid people. 

One of the best moments I had there was our pitched defence of B on Gravel Pit. Something... amazing. People also use voicechat too, which is rare on public servers.


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 29, 2008)

i like the 24 hour 2fort servers. by far my favourite map, with something for every class to do  Nice and balanced, no rush to grab intelligence. Just freedom.


----------



## G.M. (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadly I play on My 360, and not terribly often.  I've been getting better and having fun with the spy, though.


----------



## Krystalynn (Jul 29, 2008)

Meh, I play TF2 still occasionally as the Random Dragoness. Though, most of the time I'm either on there to snipe or run around melee'ing things. Lurk around mostly on Cc2's, can't really find a better community, so I just like to watch the super serious TFers argue.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 30, 2008)

I was pyro BEFORE the update...
Darn update making everyone pyro now...
Now I'm not the only pyro 3:
It used to be cool, like me and another pyro would wreak chaos and havoc, but noooooooooooo, now there has to be like at least 9/10 the team pyro 3:


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 30, 2008)

feel the game has made a turn in the direction of unbalanced, which is pity due to the starcraft-esque balance it once had.

Unlockables... *sigh*


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 30, 2008)

Krystalynn said:


> Meh, I play TF2 still occasionally as the Random Dragoness. Though, most of the time I'm either on there to snipe or run around melee'ing things. Lurk around mostly on Cc2's, can't really find a better community, so I just like to watch the super serious TFers argue.



Heyy...I know you! You're on Zombie Master too!


----------



## Kajet (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm... I haven't played since before the Medic update...

Any other suggested servers besides Cc2, Teamfurtress and 24 hour 2fort?


----------



## Krystalynn (Jul 30, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Heyy...I know you! You're on Zombie Master too!



Indeeeeeeeeeed. Admin for TDR. Yer' AshTR. Ello.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 30, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Hmm... I haven't played since before the Medic update...
> 
> Any other suggested servers besides Cc2, Teamfurtress and 24 hour 2fort?



I don't recall the exact names, but multiplay.co.uk has a few good servers.


----------

